# Hershey's Cocoa Smells awesome



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

I just wanted to take a minute to tell everyone that I made Vanilla Cocoa Brownie Soap complete with the "frosting" and I did NOT have to use a scent at all, the cocoa smells so wonderful.


----------



## LJA (Jul 13, 2009)

What?  No pix?   :wink:  :wink:


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, pictures please!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are the pics


----------



## heyjude (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd be tempted to take a bite!    

Jude


----------



## luxurious bubbles (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks good! I've been wanting to try some cocoa. About how much did you use?


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow!
How much cocoa did you use?


----------



## hem06 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have never had cocoa smell come through!!  Good for you, where are the pictures???


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 15, 2009)

lovely!!! i would also be tempted to eat this one-lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice looking soap , way to go 

Kitn


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 17, 2009)

Is that MP or CP?


----------



## JeepNsoap (Oct 24, 2009)

*Cocoa*

I too have used Hershey's Cocoa in a small batch of CP soap...And let me tell you 1 tablespoon per pound of oil was enough to bring the scent right on through and also kinda give it that melt in your hand creamy feeling too!

I mixed the cocoa powder in at light trace and made sure I blended it really well.


----------



## aalore (Oct 26, 2009)

this looks wonderful!


----------



## ibariaSoap (Oct 26, 2009)

I've been wondering if this was possible for a while. Thanks for clearing up my question. Congrats on the yummy soap!


----------

